# all my aquascapes of the past 3 years plus a few fish pics



## James Flexton (6 Sep 2007)

Hi There, i thought it would be interesting to post my tanks progressions from scape to scape over the 3years or so i've been into fishkeeping. it's been an interesting journey i have to say. the first pictures are the first setup and last will be the most recent. please excuse the early camera phone images! Shocking!

First tank - Juwel Rekord 60














smaller tools springs to mind..lol








i had lots of riccia going spare...  























Rio180









































50G Cube 2x2x2 (sold a while back)











ankview1.jpg

[/IMG]








i must say i've enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Sep 2007)

wow what a cool post James 

looks like you really cracked it early on


----------



## James Flexton (6 Sep 2007)

Thanks mate, TBH george farmer had quite a few PM's and his very helpfull replies got me up to speed very quickly. i just put total trust in him and did as he advised. 

i think the fact that i had no previous fishkeeping background helped as i had no existing "old school knowledge" to overwrite as it were. so there was no hesitation in following his advice.

i haven's seen my tanks in this timeline format before it is quite interesting isn't it.


----------



## ulster exile (7 Sep 2007)

I am literally green with envy, but you do provide me with hope!  The progression over 3 years is impressive indeed.


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Sep 2007)

Do you always get dressed up to plant and prune Jimboo?

Nice progression by the way.  Hope my forthcoming 'second' scape moves onward like yours seem to have.

Andy


----------



## James Flexton (8 Sep 2007)

thanks guys, one of the things that helped is my annoying habit of changing layouts every 6 months or so. when you give yourself the chance to "start again" there are things you do the next time that you hadn't thought of before. you can evolve your aquascape into something more suited to your more mature plants. take a look at the java fern in the 180. in the early pics you can see a couple of bogwood sticks with a few plantlets attached. look for them in the following pics and you will see how they have grown. apart from georges fern in the glosso layout and thereafter all the other ferns were grown from tiny plantlets. 

having 3 tanks to play with helped as well, i always had one of them that was due a makeover so i wasn't short of opportunities to try new things.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Sep 2007)

Nice thread, James.

Great transition. 

I still love that 60 litre with the open sand.  Your best so far I think.  You should have entered that into the PFK contest.  Ha ha.


----------



## James Flexton (8 Sep 2007)

oh crap i didn't think of that seeing as i know you love it and are judging the competition. I probably would have had an unfair advantage though in that situation and i like to play fair so not to worry.

not to give the game away and i know you wouldn't but has the winner been decided yet? i assume it's in the next issue.

TBH that was the eastiest layout to date, no hassle setting it up and very little maintenance apart from the off prune and new sand every 2 months. it's still going strong now in my office minus the wood which kind of fell apart.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Sep 2007)

Sometimes the best 'scapes are the simplest.  Less is more...

I've chosen the winners, yes.  It wasn't easy.

Look out on the PFK website blog for a small feature soon.

The winners will be announced in the next issue, out on Oct 3rd.


----------



## stevet (12 Nov 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice thread, James.
> 
> Great transition.
> 
> I still love that 60 litre with the open sand.  Your best so far I think.  You should have entered that into the PFK contest.  Ha ha.



Just trawling threads at work - )

Have to agree with George here, its the harmony you have created there with the sand, fern and halequins that is so appealing and so simple. Good contrasts all over without going OTT. Like that tank a lot!

Having said that all the others are nice too.....


----------



## TDI-line (13 Nov 2007)

Wow, all layouts look great. 

Nice one.


----------



## Garuf (13 Nov 2007)

stunning! I love the cube, wish I could find the space for one... And the money!


----------



## Ste.Baker80 (8 Feb 2010)

I'm loving the last couple of pics of the cube, really nice.


----------



## sanj (24 Feb 2010)

Hi are you still running any of these tanks. I particularly liked the cube in its final picture. I notice alot of people get itchy and change scapes quite often, which is fine and you get a lot of learning out of it. I tend to like to keep mine for longer although 2-3 yrs has been max before I seem to upgrade the whole system. In both ways you get evolution, living things rarely stay the same.


----------

